# Accommodation



## Punji86 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all, me and my mate are coming to OZ end of the year and looking any information on accomodation!!

Whats the cheapest hostels available in Sydney?


----------



## Arrows Travel (Apr 21, 2011)

Punji86 said:


> Hi all, me and my mate are coming to OZ end of the year and looking any information on accomodation!!
> 
> Whats the cheapest hostels available in Sydney?


Hi Punji,

There are hips. I personally would recommend Base Backpackers or YHA. Base because of it's stylish and good value for money accommodation and YHA for the nice view and facilities.

Please do not hesitate to contact me for further assistance.

Warm regards,
JP


----------

